# Wheels Manufacturing BB30 Adaptor in Specialized S-Works frames.



## DS1239622 (Mar 21, 2007)

Im interested in building up a 2012/2013 S-Works Tarmac frame with a Shimano crankset. I've been reading all the horror stories of creaking etc. in the bottom bracket of these bikes with great interest. For those of you out there who have used the Wheels Manufacturing BB30 adapter on these bikes with a Shimano style crank can you tell how your experience has been? Any creaking? Constant maintenance or install and forget it?

Thanks!


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

First off, be sure to contact Wheels Mfg before ordering their spacers. BB30 and Specialized Swork's version of narrow PF30 require different spacing. BB30= 68mm, Spesh PF30 = 62mm

It is quite possible that Wheels Mfg has a spacer set that will work. With their BB30 spacer kit...all you would need is a generic spacer to fill the gap of 6mm.

The other thing to consider is...the delrin bushing on Sworks are crappy...with or without Whl Mfg spacers to install a Shimano crank. Do research on a C-bear sleeve. With a threaded sleeve pressed into your Sworks 46mm ID thru bore carbon shell, you can install your Shimano crank conventionally with outboard threaded cups.

Good luck.


----------



## DS1239622 (Mar 21, 2007)

Thanks for the advice roadworthy. That C-bear sleeve looks very slick. I love Specialized frames but like many of you am not thrilled with their bottom bracket setup.


----------

